# The summer stash.



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2018)

Highs were in the 40's, the wind was a little brisk, but it was the only day in the forseeable future that doesn't have rain or snow in the forcast. So I broke out my stash of Cabot cheese and set out to improve upon it.  

The planning phase: two Cabot sharp yellow cheddars, 9 Cabot sharp white cheddars, 4 hot habanero, 5 horseradish, and  2 blocks of store brand swiss that I'll split into 4 blocks.







The lineup for todays game.






Charcoal ring removed from the WSM for unrestricted air flow.






Using apple-dust from Todd. Still trying to get the times correct.






Folks we have smoke. I burned a little to much trying to get it going in the wind.






Cheese is on.






Taken off after 3hrs of smoke. Not much color. This is the cheese sitting on a cooling rack loosely covered ready for it's overnight in the fridge before vacuum sealing.






 The wife and I tried a peice of the sharp cheddar this morning and both agreed that it needs more time in the smoker. It was actually good the next day just needed a little more time. So on it will go for round two weather permitting. The apple dust burns really clean and produced a lighter smoke flavor. Next tiime I will let it go 5 or 6 hrs. 

Thanks for looking at my process. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2018)

I think color looks good.  You might be onto something . Smoke in stages .


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I think color looks good.  You might be onto something . Smoke in stages .


It did take on some color, but not enough for my liking. Smoking cheese in stages is something I've done a few times. Usually when the weather changes or it gets to hot out. I've got it in the WSM as I type so it shouldn't be to much longer.
Thanks for looking.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2018)

Well that ought to last you a good while!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Well that ought to last you a good while!
> Al



Thanks Al, I'm hoping they take us through the warmer months(if we ever get warmer months).

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 16, 2018)

Cheese looks great man! The smoked Hot Habanero I did is way better than anything you can buy in the stores I love it.

I see you enjoyed some cold PBR in the process points for sure!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 16, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cheese looks great man! The smoked Hot Habanero I did is way better than anything you can buy in the stores I love it.
> 
> I see you enjoyed some cold PBR in the process points for sure!



Thanks Smokin, I agree the habanero is one of my favorites. I used to do pepper jack not any more. Thanks for the like.

Chris


----------



## Geebs (Apr 16, 2018)

I am going to have to try that out here soon! Just need to find a decent vacuum sealer so I can save some over the hot summers.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 16, 2018)

Vacuum sealers are a must. With just the wife and I now our freezer stays stock with meat and the fridge with cheese.

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks good Chris!  I did a high dollar (7 dollars for 8oz) of horseradish cheddar about a month ago, I am curious of its taste.   Used a combination of apple and cherry pellets in the tube for 3 hours. I’m going to wait till Thanksgiving to try it.......I’ll try.


----------



## ncsmokeandgrill (Apr 16, 2018)

Very nice!! Those will be tasty. I make my own cheeses and have a Peppercorn Gouda I’m going to slice up and smoke. I bought an A-Maze-N tube to smoke using pellets. The last time I smoked cheese the smoker was too hot. I hope your cheeses are nice and Smokey!!  

Mike


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 25, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good Chris!  I did a high dollar (7 dollars for 8oz) of horseradish cheddar about a month ago, I am curious of its taste.   Used a combination of apple and cherry pellets in the tube for 3 hours. I’m going to wait till Thanksgiving to try it.......I’ll try.



Yankee, sorry I never saw this response. I must have missed the alert. I'm sure that horseradish you smoked is going to be great. I don't think I could let it sit eight months w/o trying it. Thanks for the like.



ncsmokeandgrill said:


> Very nice!! Those will be tasty. I make my own cheeses and have a Peppercorn Gouda I’m going to slice up and smoke. I bought an A-Maze-N tube to smoke using pellets. The last time I smoked cheese the smoker was too hot. I hope your cheeses are nice and Smokey!!
> 
> Mike



Mike again sorry about the delayed response. I must be getting old. Making your own cheese sounds impressive. Peppercorn gouda sounds great. I'm starting to like dust better then pellets. I smoked this cheese in two intervals because I didn't get the color I was looking for on the first go round. I have to say the cheese was eatable the next day. Good luck and let us know how it turns out. I'll be waiting.

Chris


----------

